
I’m 32 and spent $200k on biohacking - rgarcia
https://hackernoon.com/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
magicmethod
I'm all for sleeping, eating well, exercising and meditating but the laundry
list of drugs seems insane. Most of them are harmless or maybe even mildly
beneficial but he doesn't mention any of the side effects of drugs like
modafinil or lithium.

